# PIB fishing report 2/11/21



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Boots on the ice. 7”-9” of good ice and building every night. Water clarity excellent. Serious shove ice makes it tough to move around but a few strong backs busted a trail. It’s much easier running off the state park west. Probably 15-20 hard shacks and pop ups close to Green. Picking at the fish. A few here and few there but we’re just getting started. Strong marks everywhere. Saw an 8# this afternoon. Single digit temps forecasted will continue to make ice. Heard a quad went through the ice off Catawba. Be careful out there. Good luck.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Rough going but good news for sure!!! Thanks for the pics

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Good looking chum !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like short walk. The cog in the wheel is getting there !


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

Do you folks use tip up ice fishing traps to fish for walleye?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Randy G said:


> Do you folks use tip up ice fishing traps to fish for walleye?


 I caught some small ones on tip ups about 15 years ago on the northwest side of Kelly's island, it was that 2003 bumper hatch was just undersized...2005?? I don't think I have used one since.They will catch some fish but hardly worth the trouble IMO. The piles of shove were unreal that year, the ice this year looks like a putting green compared to the 5' plus mounds of shove. It was like going through the maze on the Shining coming in after dark.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Supposed to go this weekend. Any info? Don't need the naysayers, unless you're there. Friend claims to be getting firsthand info but I'm skeptical. Just want to know if anyone has been out and conditions.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Disregard last post. Just got the call to cancel trip.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

wolfenstein said:


> Disregard last post. Just got the call to cancel trip.


May I ask why? I got a buddy flying over tomorrow and walking out.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I couldn't get there until Saturday morning, still 3 days out. Contact said we could still be able to walk for some perch but that's not worth the effort, time, money... not very good reports or outlook for walleye. Before we spend for flights, fuel and he has to put dog in kennel...not worth it. Good luck to everyone and I hope you post pics to make me regret missing this trip. He did say around 12" of ice still there.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Supposed to fly in to the island tomorrow for walk out fishing . Can anyone tell me if the ice is still fishable. I will be testing myself when I get there and do not hold anyone responsible except myself. I just hate to make the trip if it’s definitely shot already.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Bigfillet said:


> Supposed to fly in to the island tomorrow for walk out fishing . Can anyone tell me if the ice is still fishable. I will be testing myself when I get there and do not hold anyone responsible except myself. I just hate to make the trip if it’s definitely shot already.


Got a buddy up today. He has his wheeler out. Says there is 10-12” out by Rattlesnake where he was. He did say he walked closer to the island and drilled on the other side of a shove and had 3” there.😲 I’m personally not there so I’m going on what he said. Be careful!


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, I dont see much activity from the middle bass cam. Ice really looks sketchy. 





__





Parallels H-Sphere Account has been suspended







storenccncitpayments.com


----------

